# Felicità?



## animalibera (14 Aprile 2014)

Ovviamente non sono felice...non sono felice da anni ormai...sono tornata a respirare quel tanto che mi è indispensabile per andare avanti....ho due figli e delle responsabilità...la mia vita prima o poi avrà una svolta...ne sono sicura....ma non siamo due ragazzini e non si possono fare scelte immediate dettate dall'impulso....vivrei già sola se potessi....ma bisogna fare i conti con la realtà e con il periodo attuale che non ci consentirebbe di imbarcarci in spese ulteriori e...chiaramente dovendo scegliere x ora scegliamo la stabilità finanziaria ed emotiva dei figli....poi vedremo...ci prenderemo il nostro tempo per gestire tutto al meglio.


----------

